# colunbia five speed



## pedal alley (Nov 21, 2008)

figured i'd post a pic. of this colunbia.
seems to be slow here in the muscle 
bike section.


----------



## 30thtbird (Nov 21, 2008)

nice bike.Very good condition.Kenny.


----------



## pedal alley (Nov 22, 2008)

i was happy to find it @ the flea market.
figure on replacing the dry rotted tires,
& putting a columbia drum-brake rim
on the front. its got that "sleeper" look.


----------



## RailRider (Jan 10, 2009)

*Where is everyone?*

I think everyone is going to the www.musclebikeforums.com now. I saw some really cool posts there, real fresh stuff. No big head attitudes either. Just bikes, and good times!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice Columbia. It's a shame that there's not so much activity in this part of the forums, there are some great muscle bieks out there.


----------

